# Wonderful Pro-Vaping Article



## Alex (4/4/15)

http://www.news-leader.com/story/ne...ettes-offer-options-regular-smokers/25280271/






(Photo: Juliana Goodwin)

Four years ago, vape shops — a place that sells electronic cigarettes — were virtually unheard of in Springfield.

Today, there are at least a half a dozen locations.

And if the national trend is any indication, chances are more stores are to come. Sales of e-cigarettes in the United States are predicted to grow 25 percent each year through 2018, according to Research and Markets, a company that prepares market research worldwide.

“We’re not going away,” said Tyler Wood, manager at Paradise Vapors, 1314 E. Battlefield Road, which opened in November 2012 and has since opened a second location. “The technology is getting better. The flavors are getting better. There’s a lot of business.”

An electronic cigarette is a battery-operated device that is shaped like a cigarette and contains a nicotine-based liquid (there are non-nicotine liquids available, too). An atomizer heats the liquid, turning it into a vapor that can be inhaled, simulating a cigarette and creating a vapor cloud that resembles cigarette smoke, but there is no tar or smoke.

Various nicotine levels are added to the liquids and can be reduced gradually to help wean a smoker off cigarettes. Those in the business say it’s safer than smoking, although opponents argue there’s not enough evidence to back up those claims. Regardless, it’s big business. Nationwide, in the past five years, sales have skyrocketed and the amount of vape flavors available has exploded, too.

A customer can inhale something that tastes like a real cigarette, or a cinnamon roll, funnel cake, Mountain Dew, chocolate-mint candy and more, said Jessamyn Orchard, manager at 417 Vapor LLC, 3873 S. Campbell Ave., which opened in November 2013.

The store boasts a tasting bar where customers can sample flavors.

“We have what they call a California-style vape shop which involves a lot of ambience. We have 110 flavors we make in house. These are boutique quality liquids, which is a small batch approach to making liquid. They (customers) can try one, they can try all,” she said.

Paradise Vapors carries 150 or more flavors, which can be overwhelming when a customer comes in the first time, but it doesn’t need to be, said Wood.

“There are three broad categories,” he said. “Do you want it to taste like a cigarette? That narrows it down. Do you want it to be fruity? Do you want menthol? It’s a really easy switch. Pretty much all we need to know is what type of cigarette they smoked and how many they smoked a day and we can go from there.”

At Paradise Vapors, they do not mix their own liquids but buy from vendors because they feel it’s more consistent and reliable.

Although the main goal of the industry is to help people quit smoking, shop owners say, subcultures in the vape world are evolving.

There are “cloud chasers,” people who compete to blow the biggest vapor cloud, said Robert Sands, owner of Palm Beach Vapors, 212 S. Campbell Ave., which opened 15 months ago.

“It’s become who has the highest wattage box and who can blow the biggest vape cloud. It’s basically a guy thing. We carry some devices like that, being downtown, but not much; our customer base is people who are quitting,” Sands said.

People like Kasie Flower, a 48-year-old who smoked from the time she was 14. Six months ago, she went to Palm Beach Vapors and has just quit smoking.

“I didn’t think I could do it, but he (Sands) has just been wonderful. I didn’t believe in myself, but they were so supportive,” Flower said.

Flower was such a heavy smoker, she required oxygen 24 hours a day, but now she only needs it at night.

Sands got into the business after 20 years in the insurance industry. He was a smoker himself and was trying to quit through vaping. On a trip to St. Louis a couple of years ago, he come across a vape shop.

“We walked in and saw how busy they were. People were sampling the flavors, which I thought was great. They didn’t have that in Springfield at the time. I liked the store, saw it was in entertainment district and that is when we decided this is something we needed to get into,” he said.

Sands was able to quit through vaping, so he’s a believer in its power. But he has plenty of customers who vape for the flavors.

“It’s not just for people who smoke. We get a lot of college kids who don’t even smoke; they don’t get the nicotine,” Sands said.

At his store, he mixes his own “juice” and has more than 300 flavors.

Orchard has customers who use it to satisfy a sweet tooth.

Vaping is significantly less expensive than smoking, so some smokers switch over to electronic cigarettes not because they want to quit but because they want to save money.

Heather Heinrichs started vaping to quit smoking, and she has stopped smoking cigarettes but is a regular vaper. She still receives nicotine in her electronic cigarette. She frequents 417 Vapor and always orders the “Bipolar” flavor, which is a popular cinnamon and menthol combination.

Steven Little of Ava is a 48-year-old truck driver who has been smoking since he was 15 and started going to Paradise Vapors to try and quit and has successfully kicked his cigarette addiction.

“I feel better. There’s less mess. I breathe better. I smell better. The cost, it’s ridiculous how much money I’ve saved,” he said.

Little still vapes because he enjoys it, but one day, he hopes to stop that too.

“That’s a goal for my future,” he said.

While the industry is changing, the only people who should be vaping are smokers or people who want to quit, said Wood.

“We tell people if you’re not a smoker, there is no reason at all to use these,” said Wood. “Your lungs were meant to inhale oxygen, but if you are a smoker, vapor is as close to clean air as you’re going to get while still getting your nicotine fix. It’s a nicotine delivery device.”


*The industry at a glance*

In 2010, sales of e-cigarettes were about $82 million. Two years later, it was about $500 million.

In 2014, e-cigarettes were estimated to be a $1.5 billion industry.

Sales are expected to grow 25 percent each year until 2018.

The industry is largely unregulated at this point, but that is changing. The Food and Drug Administration expects to publish its much-anticipated regulations for e-cigarettes in June.

Big tobacco companies are getting in on the business, too. Lorillard bought the market-leading blu e-cigarette brand in 2012, and later bought SKYCIG, a U.K.-based e-cig business. Reynolds American has introduced its VUSE digital vapor cigarettes.

The electronic cigarette industry has its advocates and critics. The American Lung Association warns against the use of e-cigarettes, pointing to the dangers of nicotine in fetal development and adolescent brains.

Others, like WebMd, say: “So far, evidence suggests that e-cigarettes may be safer than regular cigarettes. The biggest danger from tobacco is the smoke, and e-cigarettes don't burn.”

Some studies suggest it’s a more effective way to quit smoking.

Missouri has the ninth-highest smoking rate in the nation. Twenty five percent of adults and more than 18 percent of high school students in Missouri smoke, according to the Missouri Department of Health and Human Services.

Sources: Fortune Magazine; Wells Fargo; Research and Markets.



*Praise and Criticism*

*Pros: *Vaping is less expensive than smoking. Advocates say electronic cigarettes are healthier than smoking traditional cigarettes. Some studies indicate it’s a highly effective way to quit smoking.

*Cons:* Opponents say there is not enough evidence to conclude electronic cigarettes are healthier. They also point to the fact nicotine is addictive and are concerned the flavors will entice a younger generation to take up the habit.

source: http://www.news-leader.com/story/ne...ettes-offer-options-regular-smokers/25280271/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

Great article @Alex, thanks
Always nice to read these types of articles

Lol, i like one of the Pros - vaping is less expensive than smoking

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------

